# The 'Prediction Career' Thread



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

:hi: Welcome all. This is a brand new prediction league kind of thing, with a twist. The rules are in the post below, anything that's not clear let me know.

*Click to see the Spreadsheet showing the rankings, all predictions and each poster's record.*

*Rankings*
*1	Rooq* 3-0-0 (2 KO)
*2	Wallet* 2-0-1 (2 KO)
*3	Lunny* 1-0-0 (1 KO)
*4	Bajingo* 2-0-0 (2 KO)
*5	Roe* 1-0-0 (1 KO)
*6	dkos* 3-0-0 (3 KO)
*7	Pabby* 1-0-0 (0 KO)
*8	biglads* 1-0-0 (0 KO)
*9	Wickio* 1-0-0 (0 KO)
*10	Vano-irons* 1-0-0 (1 KO)
*11	LP* 1-0-0 (0 KO)
*12	JamieC* 1-0-0 (0 KO)
*13	Dev Alahan* 0-1-0 (0 KO)
*14	Johnny Greaves* 0-1-0 (0 KO)

*Future Predictions*
*biglads* - Massimiliano Ballisai over Araik Sachbazjan (Oct 5)
*Chacal* - Blake Caparello over Aaron Pryor Jr (Oct 5)
*JamieC* - Robert Maess over Ehsan Adibifar (Oct 5)
*Wallet* - Brian Rose over Vivian Harris (Oct 5)
*Pabby* - Wilfredo Vazquez Jr over Jonathan Oquendo (Oct 6)
*SimonTemplar* - Zaurbek Baysangurov over Lukas Konecny (Oct 6)
*Bryn* - Lukas Konecny over Zaurbek Baysangurov (Oct 6)
*Holmes* - Roman Gonzalez over Dirceu Cabarca (Oct 6)
*Lunny* - Rocky Fielding over Carl Dilks (Oct 6)
*Roe* - Yoshihiro Kamegai over Cosme Rivera (Oct 6) 
*Noonaldinho* - Kevin Ferguson over Howard Jones (Oct 6)
*Bajingo* - Moises Fuentes	over Ivan Calderon (Oct 6)
*adamcanavan* - Nonito Donaire over Toshiaki Nishioka (Oct 13)
*Rebel-INS* - Toshiaki Nishioka over Nonito Donaire (Oct 13)
*Phileas Flash* - David Price over Audley Harrison (Oct 13)

*Recent Predictions*
*Wallet* - Satoshi Hosono WON TKO 7 Rikiya Fukuhara (Oct 2)
*Rooq* - Ryuji Hara WON UD 10 Kenichi Horikawa (Oct 2)
*Bajingo* - Suriyan Sor Rungvisai WON KO 4 Ricky Manufoe (Oct 2)
*dkos* - Ryo Matsumoto WON TKO 2 Tatsuya Kaneko (Oct 2)

*Titles*
WBC - _vacant_
WBA - *Roe* - _beat Dev Alahan (Sep 29)_
IBF - _vacant_
WBO - _vacant_
European - _vacant_
British - _vacant_
Commonwealth - _vacant_


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

*Think you know boxing and can predict who beats who? This is the place to prove it.* 

** Unique Careers!* - Each poster's prediction record will be completely different
** Win World Titles!* - Win world titles, try to defend them, and then attempt to unify against other title holders
** Create Rivalries!* - Compete in rivalry matchups against friends and fellow posters
** Become the Champ!* - Climb the rankings and maybe one day challenge for the world championship!

*Prediction Rules*
1. Predict the winner of any upcoming fight. You become that boxer for the fight and whatever their outcome is will be added to your record.
2. Boxers can only be backed by one poster at a time. 
3. If two posters back opposing boxers in a fight, they will be competing against each other which will help their ranking.
4. The prediction must be in at least the day before the fight.
5. Only one fight can be predicted per day.
6. The outcome of a predicted fight must be settled before that poster makes another prediction.
7. Cancellations are allowed if you change your mind but you have to withdraw your prediction at least 2 days before the fight.

The aim here is to build a career as if you're a boxer yourself and improve your record one fight at a time. It'll be up to you to select your predictions carefully, weighing up the risk/reward element for each fight you predict. The idea being that eventually we'd get people with records of something like 20-0, but they then happen to disagree on a particular fight. Would they be willing to put their records on the line and risk losing?

*Titles*
1. Each week a handful of fights will be selected as different title fights.
2. Correctly predict the winner of that fight against another poster and you'll become the holder of that title.
3. Title defences can be made by predicting the outcome of any other fight that's listed as for the same title (regardless of weight class)
4. For it to be classed as a defence, another poster must back the opposing boxer.
5. Mandatory positions can be earned based on the rankings and eliminators.
6. WBC, WBA, IBF and WBO title holders cannot earn mandatory positions.
7. Eliminators will work in the same way as title fights, with the winner becoming mandatory for that title rather than champion.
8. The titles available will be based on any upcoming fight that's listed as for that title. For example, if you predict the winner of a WBA world title fight, you'll become the WBA champion. You can then only defend that title in any other listed WBA title fight.
9. Titles available are: WBC, WBA, IBF, WBO, European, British and Commonwealth. Any other title fights (Intercontinental etc) can be requested.

*CHB Championship Rules*
1. Posters must have at least 10 wins (correct predictions) to be eligible for the CHB Championship.
2. The top 2 ranked posters can compete for the vacant Championship if they enter opposing predictions on any fight. 
3. As long as they're ranked 1 and 2 at the time of submitting their predictions, it'll be a Championship match.

Any debate who should be ranked where, which fights are for titles/eliminators etc will be decided by me. I am the Roesé Sulaimán of the CHB 'Predict Fights and Build a Career' Challenge Organisation. Or the CHBPFABACCO for short.

I now declare the league of CHBPFABACCO open. Check the boxrec schedule here for upcoming fights and get your own predictions in to boost your records - http://boxrec.com/date_search.php

Good luck :good


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

I am in, sir. Roe making some lovely threads.

I would've picked Juan Carlos Sanchez Jr to beat Rodel Mayol. I consider myself 1-0 even the official standings do not reflect as such.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

I'm gonna pad the fuck out of my record.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Lunny said:


> I'm gonna pad the fuck out of my record.


Well tbf that's kinda the idea :good But I'm gonna add different titles in to make it worth taking risks sometimes.

I have a vision that this could be quality and am thinking of copyrighting this idea before someone else nicks it.


----------



## Noonaldinho (Jun 3, 2012)

Lunny said:


> I'm gonna pad the fuck out of my record.


:deal


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Myself and Lunny are going to build 45-0 records respectively, the people of CHB will demand a high-profile clash but our mutual respect and grass-roots moderating will forever be an issue.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Roe said:


> Well tbf that's kinda the idea :good But I'm gonna add different titles in to make it worth taking risks sometimes.
> 
> I have a vision that this could be quality and am thinking of copyrighting this idea before someone else nicks it.


It does sound like a quality idea tbg.


Pabby said:


> Myself and Lunny are going to build 45-0 records respectively, the people of CHB will demand a high-profile clash but our mutual respect and grass-roots moderating will forever be an issue.


I'm gonna knock the fuck out of you on the first opportunity. This ain't no tickling contest.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Alright guys I've added the rules into the 2nd post on here. If anything needs clearing up let me know.

Other than that, feel free to put down any predictions you want :good

I'll make a spreadsheet later so I can keep track of the rankings and who's predicted what etc.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Will it be restarted at the end of the year?


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Ok first fight I'm predicting is Povetkin over Rahman.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Roe said:


> 2. Boxers can only be backed by one poster at a time.


Is it first come first serve?

SHITS GONNA GET NASTY


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Lunny said:


> Will it be restarted at the end of the year?


Maybe not at the end of this year but it'll be restarted again at some point yeah. Otherwise the records won't look realistic. Might restart it at the end of this "season".



Lunny said:


> Is it first come first serve?
> 
> SHITS GONNA GET NASTY


Yep. I think it'll make it more interesting and also this way everyone will have a completely different record.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Pulev over Ustinov.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Lunny said:


> Pulev over Ustinov.


I thought about taking that but it seems a risky one.


----------



## Noonaldinho (Jun 3, 2012)

How does the KO bit work?? shouldnt that be for correct method? What are the other available fights this weekend?


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

I'm in.

Navid Mansouri over Mark Lloyd (Friday night fight)


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Noonaldinho said:


> How does the KO bit work?? shouldnt that be for correct method? What are the other available fights this weekend?


You get the KO if the guy you back gets the KO.

I'll put a list of notable fights up soon but any fight that's listed on boxrec can be chosen. I'm gonna change the rule on titles in a bit as well to make it more interesting.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Roe said:


> I thought about taking that but it seems a risky one.


I'm a risky guy. Aint no padding on this record. P4P material.

but yeah....might regret it


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

@Roe, am I allowed to pick a fight from the 28th as well? Or is it one per weekend type deal?


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

I'll take Denver Cuello over Meneses, Roeski. Completely missed that we had to take a fight that wasn't already chosen, WHOA NELLY was I worried for a moment.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

If I can take a 28th one too I'm going Willie Limmond over Ivan Godor


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

McWilliams Arroyo over Raul Castaneda.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Lunny said:


> If I can take a 28th one too I'm going Willie Limmond over Ivan Godor


READ THE RULES, CHEATER


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Lunny said:


> @Roe, am I allowed to pick a fight from the 28th as well? Or is it one per weekend type deal?


Only one fight can be predicted at a time.

Technically you could put your prediction in for a fight on the 28th and then as soon as it's finished put one in for a fight on the 29th, but the chances are the fight you'll wanna predict will be gone. Predictions must be in at least the day before the fight as well.



Pabby said:


> I'll take Denver Cuello over Meneses, Roeski. Completely missed that we had to take a fight that wasn't already chosen, WHOA NELLY was I worried for a moment.


Yeah we all have to predict different fights :good


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Pabby said:


> READ THE RULES, CHEATER


I'm a maverick. I throw away the rule book but I get the job done!

PS. I accidentally edited your post instead of quoted it so you need to write whatever you wrote to Roe again...


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Roe said:


> Only one fight can be predicted at a time.
> 
> Technically you could put your prediction in for a fight on the 28th and then as soon as it's finished put one in for a fight on the 29th, but the chances are the fight you'll wanna predict will be gone. Predictions must be in at least the day before the fight as well.


Ah cool, good rules.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

I've changed the rules on titles:

*Titles*
1. Each week a handful of fights will be selected as different title fights.
2. Correctly predict the winner of that fight against someone else and you'll become the holder of that title.
3. Title defences can be made by predicting the outcome of any other fight that's listed as for the same title (regardless of weight class)
4. For it to be classed as a defence, another poster must back the opposing boxer however.
5. Mandatory positions can be earned based on the rankings and eliminators.
6. Eliminators will work in the same way as title fights, with the winner becoming mandatory for that title rather than champion.
7. The titles available will be based on any upcoming fight that's listed as for that title. For example, if you predict the winner of a WBA world title fight, you'll become the WBA champion. You can then only defend that title in any other listed WBA title fight.
8. Titles available are: WBC, WBA, IBF, IBO, European, British and Commonwealth. Any other title fights (Intercontinental etc) can be requested.

So basically if you predicted the Burns/Mitchell fight as Burns to win while someone else picked Mitchell, you'd now be WBO champion and can defend that title by predicting the winner of any other WBO title fight coming up. Anyone else is also free to predict that fight before you and if two posters pick opposite boxers in a title fight, that'll be an eliminator for the title.

Does that make sense?


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Someone pick Rahman over Povetkin so I can become WBA champion :deal


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Roe said:


> Someone pick Rahman over Povetkin so I can become WBA champion :deal


Stop trying to draw suckas in. That's not even the real WBA belt!


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Lunny said:


> Stop trying to draw suckas in. That's not even the real WBA belt!


Meh, it counts. I may have finally found a use for all these bullshit titles :lol:


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Roe said:


> Meh, it counts. I may have finally found a use for all these bullshit titles :lol:


:lol: You're gonna be the paper champ.


----------



## Noonaldinho (Jun 3, 2012)

Willie Limond vs Ivan Godor, 29/9/2012 Limmond Win @Roe


----------



## Noonaldinho (Jun 3, 2012)

Roe said:


> Someone pick Rahman over Povetkin so I can become WBA champion :deal


No Ta


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

WBC women's Bantamweight title on the line in 2 weeks. Can I win that on here?


----------



## adamcanavan (Jun 5, 2012)

Can't think of any fights all of a sudden so I'll just have to say Donaire over Nishioka. Also, what happens if a fight gets cancelled or there's a last minute change of opponent? Can you change your mind then?


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Lunny said:


> WBC women's Bantamweight title on the line in 2 weeks. Can I win that on here?


Sure why not.



adamcanavan said:


> Can't think of any fights all of a sudden so I'll just have to say Donaire over Nishioka. Also, what happens if a fight gets cancelled or there's a last minute change of opponent? Can you change your mind then?


If a fight gets cancelled or opponent changed then it won't count. The poster can still keep the prediction if they still favour their boxer over the change of opponent though. If a fight gets pushed back for whatever reason, the poster can keep the fight if they like or just withdraw their prediction. If a poster predicts a fight but the opponent is changed and they don't post on here at all saying they wanna keep it, the prediction will be cancelled and won't count.


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

Ok if its not gone, I'll go for McJoe Arroyo over Javier Gallo (27th September) @Roe


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Rooq said:


> Ok if its not gone, I'll go for McJoe Arroyo over Javier Gallo (27th September) @Roe


Sure :good


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

I've set up a spreadsheet so I can keep track of the rankings and each poster's record and predictions easier.

@chatty @Wallet @Jay @Bajingo @robpalmer135 @Lilo @LP @Markyboy86 @Boxed Ears @BigBone @nufc_jay @1st Contact @biglads @diagnosismurder @Flash Jab @Ilesey @Jasper Simone @Jim Bowen @Mandanda @Lee Smith @maley @Phileas Flash @plankton @Rebel-INS @Rezzer @Steve Funn @Wickio @Bryn @SimonTemplar - plus anyone else I missed.. get in here lads to make this interesting :deal


----------



## nufc_jay (Jun 4, 2012)

no


----------



## plankton (Jun 12, 2012)

Roe said:


> I've set up a spreadsheet so I can keep track of the rankings and each poster's record and predictions easier.
> 
> @chatty @Wallet @Jay @Bajingo @robpalmer135 @Lilo @LP @Markyboy86 @Boxed Ears @BigBone @nufc_jay @1st Contact @biglads @diagnosismurder @Flash Jab @Ilesey @Jasper Simone @Jim Bowen @Mandanda @Lee Smith @maley @Phileas Flash @plankton @Rebel-INS @Rezzer @Steve Funn @Wickio - plus anyone else I missed.. get in here lads to make this interesting :deal


Dammit, I thought I was special :horse

OK, Roe I will take a look since I already fell for your devious deception


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

You are special.


----------



## biglads (Jun 14, 2012)

YESSS!

What?


----------



## BigBone (Jun 13, 2012)

Where am I? Who called me?


----------



## biglads (Jun 14, 2012)

I'm picking Povetkin over Rahman.

Sorry Hasim, but I'd be prepared to wager 2 saveloys and a fishcake that you'll fail to beat the doughy Russian scrub.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

biglads said:


> I'm picking Povetkin over Rahman.
> 
> Sorry Hasim, but I'd be prepared to wager 2 saveloys and a fishcake that you'll fail to beat the doughy Russian scrub.


I've already picked Povetkin over Rahman :hat



> *Prediction Rules*
> 1. Predict the winner of any upcoming fight. You become that boxer for the fight and whatever their outcome is will be added to your record.
> *2. Boxers can only be backed by one poster at a time.*
> 3. If two posters back opposing boxers in a fight, they will be competing against each other which will help their ranking.
> ...


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Masayuki Kuroda over Toshimasa Ouchi.


----------



## Wickio (Jun 3, 2012)

Brilliant idea, Roe. You've outdone yourself. :clap:

I'll read over properly and get my prediction in.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Wallet said:


> Masayuki Kuroda over Toshimasa Ouchi.


Added :good



Wickio said:


> Brilliant idea, Roe. You've outdone yourself. :clap:
> 
> I'll read over properly and get my prediction in.


Cheers :thumbsup


----------



## biglads (Jun 14, 2012)

Roe said:


> I'll make a spreadsheet later so I can keep track of the rankings and who's predicted what etc.


Do it in googledocs so we can see it instead of having to scroll through pages of posts to see what's been nabbed already.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

biglads said:


> Do it in googledocs so we can see it instead of having to scroll through pages of posts to see what's been nabbed already.


Well you can see the outstanding predictions in the first post but I'll upload the spreadsheet to there as well :good


----------



## biglads (Jun 14, 2012)

Roe said:


> Well you can see the outstanding predictions in the first post but I'll upload the spreadsheet to there as well :good


Thank you. The easier it is for borderline retards like myself to take part - the better :thumbsup

EDIT - Martin Ward to beat Jason Booth.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Anyone know how to make it so it comes up as a proper spreadsheet rather than like this:

https://docs.google.com/open?id=0B-Hz1YzO8UsMS1RFZ1JfLUJTOEk


----------



## biglads (Jun 14, 2012)

Roe said:


> Anyone know how to make it so it comes up as a proper spreadsheet rather than like this:
> 
> https://docs.google.com/open?id=0B-Hz1YzO8UsMS1RFZ1JfLUJTOEk


I got a 500 Internal Server error .....
If you haven't sorted it out by later tonight, I'll have a stab at it when I get home.


----------



## Bajingo (May 31, 2012)

OK, I'll start with Edwin Rodriguez to beat Jason Escalera.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Bajingo said:


> OK, I'll start with Edwin Rodriguez to beat Jason Escalera.


Added.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Added spreadsheet to first post. It should work and I'll update it for the rankings, predictions and each poster's record.

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AuHz1YzO8UsMdGlpZEdyWGpLZ21CQmtMemYzOFpMRGc


----------



## Rebel-INS (Jul 18, 2012)

Right what do I do?


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Rebel-INS said:


> Right what do I do?


Read the thread..


----------



## Rebel-INS (Jul 18, 2012)

Roe said:


> Read the thread..


Ok I'll go for Nishioka over Donaire.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Rebel-INS said:


> Ok I'll go for Nishioka over Donaire.


Ok nice one. So as it stands you and @adamcanavan are set to clash for the WBC, IBF and WBO titles on October 13! Each of those titles could be won by someone else by then if they predict a title fight that happens before Donaire/Nishioka though.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

adamcanavan - Nonito Donaire over Toshiaki Nishioka (Oct 13)
Rebel-INS - Toshiaki Nishioka over Nonito Donaire (Oct 13)

Cavanan and Rebel going to WAR here


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Lunny said:


> adamcanavan - Nonito Donaire over Toshiaki Nishioka (Oct 13)
> Rebel-INS - Toshiaki Nishioka over Nonito Donaire (Oct 13)
> 
> Cavanan and Rebel going to WAR here


:bbb 3 belts could be on the line as well!


----------



## Rebel-INS (Jul 18, 2012)

I trust my man to get the job done.


----------



## SimonTemplar (Jun 3, 2012)

Hello all, thanks for the shout, Roe.

So unless I am reading this entirely incorrectly - and I could be, given how wrong I was on Saturday night - can I take Zaurbek Baysangurov over Lukas Konecny for next month? And then, if someone goes the other way ([email protected]?) could I become WBO champion?

ST


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

SimonTemplar said:


> Hello all, thanks for the shout, Roe.
> 
> So unless I am reading this entirely incorrectly - and I could be, given how wrong I was on Saturday night - can I take Zaurbek Baysangurov over Lukas Konecny for next month? And then, if someone goes the other way ([email protected]?) could I become WBO champion?
> 
> ST


Yeah that's how it works :good Do you wanna take that fight then?

Just to say it's not all about winning alphabet titles though. There will be a main CHB Championship title that will become available once the rankings get sorted.


----------



## SimonTemplar (Jun 3, 2012)

Roe said:


> Yeah that's how it works :good Do you wanna take that fight then?
> 
> Just to say it's not all about winning alphabet titles though. There will be a main CHB Championship title that will become available once the rankings get sorted.


Yes, count me in, I'll have Baysangurov over Konecny.

And the title bit was really just to check that I understood the format, I'm not greedy, I don't need to pick up a strap on my first outing, even if it's just the WBO. I'm looking to build an exotic record against a lot of overseas fighters from all corners of the globe - it's good to prepare against a range of styles and venues, not to mention the hostile crowds and judges, before I launch a full-on assault on the CHB title. Looking to open my account with a nice 1-0(1) start, courtesy of Baysangurov next month.


----------



## Noonaldinho (Jun 3, 2012)

SimonTemplar said:


> Yes, count me in, I'll have Baysangurov over Konecny.
> 
> And the title bit was really just to check that I understood the format, I'm not greedy, I don't need to pick up a strap on my first outing, even if it's just the WBO. I'm looking to build an exotic record against a lot of overseas fighters from all corners of the globe - it's good to prepare against a range of styles and venues, not to mention the hostile crowds and judges, before I launch a full-on assault on the CHB title. Looking to open my account with a nice 1-0(1) start, courtesy of Baysangurov next month.


A very patient tactic, I had to have a fight as soon as possible:bbb


----------



## SimonTemplar (Jun 3, 2012)

Noonaldinho said:


> A very patient tactic, I had to have a fight as soon as possible:bbb


In my experience, the long game is the effective game. I'll leave it to others to come out swinging, going for the short-term glory. My day will come.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

*CHB Championship Rules*
1. Posters must have at least 10 wins (correct predictions) to be eligible for the CHB Championship.
2. The top 2 ranked posters can compete for the vacant Championship if they enter opposing predictions on any fight. 
3. As long as they're ranked 1 and 2 at the time of submitting their predictions, it'll be a Championship match.


----------



## 084 (Jun 5, 2012)

David Price TKO Audley Harrison

:lp :lp :lp


----------



## Noonaldinho (Jun 3, 2012)

SimonTemplar said:


> In my experience, the long game is the effective game. I'll leave it to others to come out swinging, going for the short-term glory. My day will come.


I'm coming for you man. My style is impetuous. My defense is impregnable, and I'm just ferocious


----------



## 084 (Jun 5, 2012)

Change of fight

Emiliano Marsili Points over Santos Medrano


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

LP said:


> Change of fight
> 
> Emiliano Marsili Points over Santos Medrano


You don't have to predict points or stoppage mate. Just back who you think'll win. I've made your change :good


----------



## SimonTemplar (Jun 3, 2012)

Noonaldinho said:


> I'm coming for you man. My style is impetuous. My defense is impregnable, and I'm just ferocious


I think it was Abraham Lincoln who said that, if he had four hours to chop down a tree, he would spend the first three sharpening his tools. I'm in no hurry. I plan a relentless, steady, well-prepared march to the top. Not for me, the unseemly scramble, the desperate lunge, the wild ferocity. You go out there and be a ferocious whirlwind, you notch up a few quick wins, I'll just go off on my world tour, sharpening my tools. Then I'll come back and show you that the considered rapier will beat the impetuous axe every time. My march might not look as flash as some early on, but it will be relentless, and when we meet none of your impetuous ferocity will help you.


----------



## 084 (Jun 5, 2012)

Roe said:


> You don't have to predict points or stoppage mate. Just back who you think'll win. I've made your change :good


ah right sound then, how do we sort between the hands of stone and feather fists :think


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

LP said:


> ah right sound then, how do we sort between the hands of stone and feather fists :think


You get the KO if the guy you back gets the KO.


----------



## 084 (Jun 5, 2012)

Roe said:


> You get the KO if the guy you back gets the KO.


ah, nice :bbb


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Roe said:


> You get the KO if the guy you back gets the KO.


Do KO's count for anything?


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Wallet said:


> Do KO's count for anything?


Not really. They're nice to have though and I guess they could make a difference in the rankings.


----------



## SimonTemplar (Jun 3, 2012)

Wallet said:


> Do KO's count for anything?


Bragging rights. Arguably a CHB currency even more important than vCash. But then, I would say that.


----------



## adamcanavan (Jun 5, 2012)

I don't do journeymen, unification on my debut! :bbb


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

@SimonTemplar on some Tyrone Brunson shit.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

@Buff Orpington


----------



## SimonTemplar (Jun 3, 2012)

Wallet said:


> @SimonTemplar on some Tyrone Brunson shit.


:lol:


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

I'll go Buckland over foster jnr


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

JamieC said:


> I'll go Buckland over foster jnr


I don't think that fights happening for a while yet.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

Wallet said:


> I don't think that fights happening for a while yet.


haha in that case ill call it early now

ill think of something more current and get back to this


----------



## Dev Alahan (Jun 13, 2012)

I will back Hasim Rahman


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

I'm going to build a journeyman record and help put you guys across with the casuals.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Dev Alahan said:


> I will back Hasim Rahman


:happy


----------



## Boxed Ears (Jun 13, 2012)

Have I won, yet?


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Boxed Ears said:


> Have I won, yet?


Might help if you put a prediction in.


----------



## Boxed Ears (Jun 13, 2012)

Roe said:


> Might help if you put a prediction in.


Gatdammit, Roe. :twisted


----------



## Phileas Flash (Jul 13, 2012)

Cheers for calling me in here @Roe, seems a good idea. 
I'd like to pick up @LP's sloppy seconds and pick david Price against Audley Harrison if I may.
Phileas.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

I'll get in on it tomorrow as today I am suffering a major hang over and just reading the thread is like letting rip on my head with a pneumatic drill


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Phileas Flash said:


> Cheers for calling me in here @Roe, seems a good idea.
> I'd like to pick up @LP's sloppy seconds and pick david Price against Audley Harrison if I may.
> Phileas.


I'll add yours on now :good



chatty said:


> I'll get in on it tomorrow as today I am suffering a major hang over and just reading the thread is like letting rip on my head with a pneumatic drill


:lol: It'll be easier to work out what's going on after a few predictions are settled and we start to get some rankings and champions :good


----------



## SimonTemplar (Jun 3, 2012)

Bryn said:


> I'm going to build a journeyman record and help put you guys across with the casuals.


Then take the other side of my fight and I'll be happy to hand you your first loss. Plus pick up my first title :bbb


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Bryn said:


> I'm going to build a journeyman record and help put you guys across with the casuals.


:lol: You can be my ticket to Women's WBC Bantamweight glory.


----------



## Miguel2010 (Jun 5, 2012)

Don't spend enough time online or on here to be involved...

Fact of the matter is I cant be arsed.

Is any money involved?


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Miguel2010 said:


> Don't spend enough time online or on here to be involved...
> 
> Fact of the matter is I cant be arsed.
> 
> Is any money involved?


:lol: Fair enough.

The thing with this is that you can predict as much or as little as you like though. You don't have to do it every week, you can just pick fights here and there and see how good a prediction record you can build up. :good You can even go the Kell Brook way and only choose the easier fights as well 

No plans for any money but maybe if it gets enough people involved I might try and sort out some kind of prizes in future.


----------



## Johnny Greaves (Sep 25, 2012)

Mark McKray to beat Maxi Hughes


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Johnny Greaves said:


> Mark McKray to beat Maxi Hughes


:rofl

I'll add you in. If you last long enough to build up a record with more defeats than Johnny Greaves I'll give you a tenner.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Isaac Rodriguez over Alexandre Rodrigo Souze

Its a shitty gimmee but I came in too late and all the good picks are gone so I'm gonna do a Buck Smith instead


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

chatty said:


> Isaac Rodriguez over Alexandre Rodrigo Souze
> 
> Its a shitty gimmee but I came in too late and all the good picks are gone so I'm gonna do a Buck Smith instead


Added.

Thanks to everyone getting involved. Hopefully it'll start to get good once some decent records are built up and we have some rankings/titles. :good

Cheers all.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Bryn said:


> I'm going to build a journeyman record and help put you guys across with the casuals.





Johnny Greaves said:


> Mark McKray to beat Maxi Hughes


:think


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Roe said:


> :think


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

I'll take the other dude in whatever @SimonTemplar 's pick is.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Bryn said:


>


:lol:



Bryn said:


> I'll take the other dude in whatever @SimonTemplar 's pick is.


:think

I've added yours in Brian. A week Saturday you could be WBO champ :good


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

I think we need a more catchy name for this league. Any ideas?


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Roe said:


> :lol:
> 
> :think
> 
> I've added yours in Brian. A week Saturday you could be WBO champ :good


What fight is it?


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Bryn said:


> What fight is it?


This..



> *SimonTemplar* - Zaurbek Baysangurov over Lukas Konecny (Oct 6)
> *Bryn* - Lukas Konecny over Zaurbek Baysangurov (Oct 6)


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Sweet. Konecny will win anyways, so I can't even lose when I'm trying. :conf


----------



## SimonTemplar (Jun 3, 2012)

Bryn said:


> I'll take the other dude in whatever @SimonTemplar 's pick is.


You're a gentleman! And so my march to championship glory begins.



Roe said:


> I've added yours in Brian. A week Saturday you could be WBO champ :good


Roe, how could you? It's cruel to build a man up just before he's knocked down (in this case literally as well as figuratively).



Roe said:


> I think we need a more catchy name for this league. Any ideas?


Erm... I'll give it some thought, but am currently stumped.



Bryn said:


> Sweet. Konecny will win anyways, so I can't even lose when I'm trying. :conf


Remind me, Bryn, what does pride come before?


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

SimonTemplar said:


> Remind me, Bryn, what does pride come before?


Mitchell being sparked by a non-puncher? :think


----------



## SimonTemplar (Jun 3, 2012)

Bryn said:


> Mitchell being sparked by a non-puncher? :think


:lol: :lol: :lol: I like your work. Guess I blundered into that rather like the hapless Kevin did on Saturday.

But that notwithstanding, I have this one won :bbb


----------



## Phileas Flash (Jul 13, 2012)

Roe said:


> I think we need a more catchy name for this league. Any ideas?


How about the dramatic sounding:
:firePrediction DOMINATION: Hyper-Extreme Soothsayer Combat!:fire

After giving this 10 minutes of thought I realize why you ask for help in coming up with a catchy name. It ain't easy.

I'll let in brew in my feeble cells and let you know if I come up with anything that doesn't suck.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Google translate's Japanese tells me that @Wallet has drawn his opening bout..

http://sportsnavi.yahoo.co.jp/fight/headlines/20120926-00000193-jij-spo.html


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Roe said:


> Google translate's Japanese tells me that @Wallet has drawn his opening bout..
> 
> http://sportsnavi.yahoo.co.jp/fight/headlines/20120926-00000193-jij-spo.html


:rofl @Wallet Kicks his career off with a draw, just when he thought he'd picked a gimme. What a shambles.


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

i'm pretty confident of having an easy night on the 27th, so I'd like to fight again on the 29th if thats ok.

Jack Culcay over Mark Thompson


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Rooq said:


> i'm pretty confident of having an easy night on the 27th, so I'd like to fight again on the 29th if thats ok.
> 
> Jack Culcay over Mark Thompson


You're only allowed one fight at a time mate. But if your man wins tomorrow and no one else has picked up Culcay over Thompson by then I'll give it to you first just this once.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

So you win the title that is on the line in the fight if you predict correctly?


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Chacal said:


> So you win the title that is on the line in the fight if you predict correctly?


Only if someone else on here backs the other guy in that fight. But yeah, that's basically how it's gonna work.

It doesn't matter about weight classes though. So say it's a WBA heavyweight title fight, you just win the WBA title and can defend it in any other WBA fight.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Roe said:


> You're only allowed one fight at a time mate. But if your man wins tomorrow and no one else has picked up Culcay over Thompson by then I'll give it to you first just this once.


Sound.

I'll have Culcay over Thompson please.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Wallet said:


> Sound.
> 
> I'll have Culcay over Thompson please.


:lol: I had a feeling you were gonna do that.


----------



## SimonTemplar (Jun 3, 2012)

Bryn said:


> :rofl @Wallet Kicks his career off with a draw, just when he thought he'd picked a gimme. What a shambles.


:lol: I look back on all the great careers that have started with a draw... and I can't think of any.



Roe said:


> :lol: I had a feeling you were gonna do that.


:lol:


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Rankings, predictions and records updated..

*Rankings*
*1. Wallet* - 0-0-1


----------



## SimonTemplar (Jun 3, 2012)

Roe said:


> Rankings, predictions and records updated..
> 
> *Rankings*
> *1. Wallet* - 0-0-1


:lol: :lol: :lol: And so his assault on the P4P list begins!


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

SimonTemplar said:


> :lol: I look back on all the great careers that have started with a draw... and I can't think of any.


ah im sure theres one guy who started with a draw and made some waves i just cant think :think

all im getting at the moment is ola afolabi but im sures theres a bigger name


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Roe said:


> *Rankings*
> *1. Wallet*


:deal


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Wallet said:


> :deal


Only for today.


----------



## Holmes (Jun 3, 2012)

Am I too late to join?


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Holmes said:


> Am I too late to join?


Nah you can join whenever :good


----------



## Holmes (Jun 3, 2012)

Roe said:


> Nah you can join whenever :good


Great, so I choose a bout now? Soz to sound slow.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Holmes said:


> Great, so I choose a bout now? Soz to sound slow.


Yeah just pick any fight you want that hasn't already been used.


----------



## Holmes (Jun 3, 2012)

Will go for Pulev to beat Ustinov if not been taken.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Holmes said:


> Will go for Pulev to beat Ustinov if not been taken.


Yeah that's already taken mate. The ones that are taken are in the first post of the thread..



Roe said:


> *Future Predictions*
> *dkos* - McWilliams Arroyo over Raul Castaneda (Sept 27)
> *Rooq* - McJoe Arroyo over Javier Gallo (Sept 27)
> *Vano-irons* - Navid Mansouri over Mark Lloyd (Sept 28)
> ...


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Holmes said:


> Will go for Pulev to beat Ustinov if not been taken.


:hey


----------



## Holmes (Jun 3, 2012)

Roman Gonzalez to beat Dirceu Cabarca?


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Holmes said:


> Roman Gonzalez to beat Dirceu Cabarca?


Added yours in. Welcome to the league man :good


----------



## biglads (Jun 14, 2012)

Y'all going down (with the Jason 'Too Smooth' Booth) :bbb


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

@Johnny Greaves - Mark McKray's not fighting tomorrow anymore. Some other journeyman is taking his place against Maxi Hughes. Do you wanna back this new guy instead?


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Rankings and results updated.

*Rankings*
*1. dkos* - 1-0-0 (1 KO)
*2. Rooq *- 1-0-0 (1 KO)
*3. Wallet* - 0-0-1 (0 KO)

@dkos and @Rooq can now predict another fight each.


----------



## Holmes (Jun 3, 2012)

Roe said:


> Added yours in. Welcome to the league man :good


Cheers b'roe


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

Bruno Sandoval over Ricardo Camargo.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

dkos said:


> Bruno Sandoval over Ricardo Camargo.


Added.


----------



## Wickio (Jun 3, 2012)

Curtis Woodhouse over Dave Ryan. :good


----------



## Johnny Greaves (Sep 25, 2012)

Roe said:


> @Johnny Greaves - Mark McKray's not fighting tomorrow anymore. Some other journeyman is taking his place against Maxi Hughes. Do you wanna back this new guy instead?


Yes boss, of course.

Love taking a fight at short notice me.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Wickio said:


> Curtis Woodhouse over Dave Ryan. :good


:good



Johnny Greaves said:


> Yes boss, of course.
> 
> Love taking a fight at short notice me.


:lol:


----------



## Wickio (Jun 3, 2012)

Roe said:


> :good


Working my way up from English level, going the traditional route. :yep


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

@Roe Maxi Hughes tonight for me please, also this might have already been mentioned, but with rankings do we give extra credit for picking close fights or the underdog to win?


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

JamieC said:


> @Roe Maxi Hughes tonight for me please, also this might have already been mentioned, but with rankings do we give extra credit for picking close fights or the underdog to win?


Added. And yeah the rankings will take all things like that into account :good


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

You get a KO for them getting a KO? Doesn't that render it a bit meaningless as far as the leader board goes?


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

29th: Carlos Cuadras over Ronald Barrera


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Lunny said:


> You get a KO for them getting a KO? Doesn't that render it a bit meaningless as far as the leader board goes?


Why? That's like saying KOs are meaningless in real life.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Roe said:


> Why? That's like saying KOs are meaningless in real life.


In real life it takes extra skill to get the KO. On this league it takes no more ability to get a KO than it does to get a points win.

Predicting Price to stop Sexton isn't a better prediction than predicting that Bradley will get a points win over Pacquiao. It doesn't deserve an extra reward if you get what I'm saying?

It'll be too easy to pad your record full of easy KOs so you look like a monster.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

That's not what this league is about though. I know what you mean but it'll work out ok. You won't end up with as many KOs as you think. Once we're a few weeks in it'll get more interesting with titles and people challenging each other etc


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Roe said:


> That's not what this league is about though. I know what you mean but it'll work out ok. You won't end up with as many KOs as you think. Once we're a few weeks in it'll get more interesting with titles and people challenging each other etc


Fair one mon ami.

I'm just after that Womens WBC Bantamweight Title tbg. That'll separate the men from the...er...


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Ok rankings and results updated from last night's fights with a few notes..

* @Vano-irons fight isn't listed on boxrec so may have been cancelled.
* @Noonaldinho and @LP 's fights haven't been updated yet so I'm not sure of results and will sort that out tomorrow.
* @Wickio moves top because the fight he picked was listed as a 2 star fight on boxrec and it's the highest level of win so far.
* @Wickio @JamieC @Johnny Greaves @Vano-irons @LP @Noonaldinho - you're all free to put another prediction in each :good

*Rankings*
*1. Wickio* - 1-0 (0 KO)
*2. dkos* - 1-0 (1 KO)
*3. Rooq* - 1-0 (1 KO)
*4. JamieC* - 1-0 (0 KO)
*5. Wallet* - 0-0-1 (0 KO)
*6. Johnny Greaves* - 0-1 (0 KO)

The rankings don't matter yet anyway because it's just the start. It'll start to take shape after a few more predictions are settled and records start to get built up.

This seems pretty complicated right now but just keep the predictions coming in and it'll all make sense in a few weeks :good

Cheers all.

PS - this time tomorrow I'll be the WBA Champion :deal


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

The kid fucking ducked me!

Anyway, Drian Francisco over Omar Rosales. Saturday 29th


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

Roe said:


> Ok rankings and results updated from last night's fights with a few notes..
> 
> * @Vano-irons fight isn't listed on boxrec so may have been cancelled.
> * @Noonaldinho and @LP 's fights haven't been updated yet so I'm not sure of results and will sort that out tomorrow.
> ...


what do those stars actually mean on boxrec then?


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Rooq said:


> what do those stars actually mean on boxrec then?


They're meant to show what kind of level a fight is at. It just goes on their rankings. These are their 5 star fights coming up: http://boxrec.com/5star.php


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Susie Ramadam to beat Yazmin Rivas please
@Roe


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Lunny said:


> Susie Ramadam to beat Yazmin Rivas please
> @Roe


:lol:


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Roe said:


> :lol:


I've been counting down the days until Pulev beat Ustinov.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

:think I'm not sure whether it should be allowed though..


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Roe said:


> :think I'm not sure whether it should be allowed though..


:lol:

I'm an independent black woman who don't need no man. My dreams of taking the WBC women's bantamweight title are being trodden on.

If it's not allowed I take Fielding over Dilks.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Going to pad the shit out of this like.

Sydykov to beat Turdymet

http://boxrec.com/list_bouts.php?human_id=491347&cat=boxer


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

New rankings:

*Rankings*
*1. Lunny* - 1-0 (1 KO)
*2. Roe* - 1-0 (1 KO)
*3. Wallet* - 1-0-1 (1 KO)
*4. Wickio* - 1-0 (0 KO)
*5. dkos* - 1-0 (1 KO)
*6. Rooq* - 1-0 (1 KO)
*7. LP* - 1-0 (0 KO)
*8. JamieC* - 1-0 (0 KO)
*9. Dev Alahan* - 0-1 (0 KO)
*10. Johnny Greaves* - 0-1 (0 KO)

Also.. I'm now WBA Champion :deal


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Hang on, @Roe , do fights need to be called 1 day in advance? Is my fight not eligible?


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Chacal said:


> Hang on, @Roe , do fights need to be called 1 day in advance? Is my fight not eligible?


I did put that as a rule but it doesn't really matter as long as the fight hasn't happened yet. I'll let you off this time.
@Lunny I'm not gonna allow the women's fight what with it being 2 minute rounds and shit.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Roe said:


> I did put that as a rule but it doesn't really matter as long as the fight hasn't happened yet. I'll let you off this time.
> @Lunny I'm not gonna allow the women's fight what with it being 2 minute rounds and shit.


:lol: Fair.

Fielding over Dilks then.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Lunny said:


> :lol:
> 
> I'm an independent black woman who don't need no man. My dreams of taking the WBC women's bantamweight title are being trodden on.
> 
> If it's not allowed I take Fielding over Dilks.


I'm gonna fuck your fucking fanny off you twat.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Bryn said:


> I'm gonna fuck your fucking fanny off you twat.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

If my pick backfires I'll cry.

It's a 1 star fight on boxrec so at least it'll be worth something.


----------



## doug.ie (Jun 3, 2012)

only just seen this thread..d'oh

noni tenge to beat layla mc carter ?.....womens wba light middle title


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

Wallet said:


> Sound.
> 
> I'll have Culcay over Thompson please.


Nice pick.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Satoshi Hosono over Rikiya Fukuhara.




And are you seriously trying to claim the WBA belt? :lol:


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

My opponent pulled out again! Fuck sake. But I still got the win. Surely I should be 1-0 (1 KO) now?


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

Not sure if my fight last night happened...
Next pick - 2 october

Ryuji Hara over Kenchi Horikawa


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

boxrec hasn't said anything about my fight yet. I'll just put up my next bet anyway.

http://boxrec.com/list_bouts.php?human_id=349166&cat=boxer

Lopez over Maderna.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

I'll add the new predictions in and clear up a few things in a bit but for now the rankings and results have been updated:

*Rankings*
*1. Lunny* - 1-0 (1 KO)
*2. Roe* - 1-0 (1 KO)
*3. Wallet* - 1-0-1 (1 KO)
*4. Bajingo* - 1-0 (1 KO)
*5. Pabby* - 1-0 (0 KO)
*6. Wickio* - 1-0 (0 KO)
*7. dkos* - 2-0 (2 KO)
*8. Rooq* - 1-0 (1 KO)
*9. Vano-irons* - 1-0 (1 KO)
*10. LP* - 1-0 (0 KO)
*11. JamieC* - 1-0 (0 KO)
*12. Dev Alahan* - 0-1 (0 KO)
*13. Johnny Greaves* - 0-1 (0 KO)

*Click to see the Spreadsheet showing the rankings, all predictions and each poster's record.*


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

is there a no woman boxing rule yeah?


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

@Roe


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Yes?

No. No womens or amateur stuff allowed.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Damn. 


WHY HAS THIS FIGHT NOT HAPPENED YET!


----------



## Holmes (Jun 3, 2012)

Roe said:


> Added yours in. Welcome to the league man :good


What a shit start that was. Fight never even happened


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

I'll take WV2 over Jonathan Oquendo and show some cojones.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Pabby said:


> I'll take WV2 over Jonathan Oquendo and show some cojones.


You're a warrior. Will face anyone. The Froch of this tournament.


----------



## biglads (Jun 14, 2012)

*ahem* @Roe
http://tyneandwear.sky.com/othersport/article/41695

My march to GOAT Starts 'Ere

Next up on Oct 5
Massimilano Ballisai to beat Araik Sachbazjan


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

My fight still hasn't happened.


----------



## Bajingo (May 31, 2012)

Suriyan Sor Rungvisai over Tomato Can.

http://boxrec.com/list_bouts.php?human_id=374137&cat=boxer

Pad dat record.


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

Rooq said:


> Not sure if my fight last night happened...
> Next pick - 2 october
> 
> Ryuji Hara over Kenchi Horikawa


 @Roe Cuadras beat Barrera by TKO...so i should now be 2-0 (2 ko)


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

could get very interesting with prizefighter, will that be done real time on a fight by fight basis?


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Rankings and spreadsheet updated.

*Rankings*
*1	Lunny* 1-0 (1 KO)
*2	Rooq* 2-0 (2 KO)
*3	Roe* 1-0 (1 KO)
*4	Wallet* 1-0-1 (1 KO)
*5	Bajingo* 1-0 (1 KO)
*6	Pabby* 1-0 (0 KO)
*7	biglads* 1-0 (0 KO)
*8	Wickio* 1-0 (0 KO)
*9	dkos* 2-0 (2 KO)
*10	Vano-irons* 1-0 (1 KO)
*11	LP* 1-0 (0 KO)
*12	JamieC* 1-0 (0 KO)
*13	Dev Alahan* 0-1 (0 KO)
*14	Johnny Greaves* 0-1 (0 KO)

*Click to see the Spreadsheet showing the rankings, all predictions and each poster's record.*


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

also im gonna take a risk early, hosono over fukhara please @Roe


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Chacal said:


> Going to pad the shit out of this like.
> 
> Sydykov to beat Turdymet
> 
> http://boxrec.com/list_bouts.php?human_id=491347&cat=boxer


Still not sure of this fight so I'll keep it up until we get a result. You can pick another fight though :good



doug.ie said:


> only just seen this thread..d'oh
> 
> noni tenge to beat layla mc carter ?.....womens wba light middle title


Not gonna allow women's fights so pick another mate.



Wallet said:


> And are you seriously trying to claim the WBA belt? :lol:


Why not?



Holmes said:


> What a shit start that was. Fight never even happened


Your fight is next week :good

And as for Prizefighter.. You can back one of the boxers if you want and if he wins it you'll get 3 wins. You can't pick individual fights in that though.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

JamieC said:


> also im gonna take a risk early, hosono over fukhara please @Roe


Wallet's already picked that one mate.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

I'm picking Yoshihiro Kamegai over Cosme Rivera (Oct 6)


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

Roe said:


> Wallet's already picked that one mate.


so he has! i want to keep busy so am tempted to take a punt on some nigerian bouts tonight haha, debutant vs debutant roulette perhaps? ill have a think and get back to you


----------



## Holmes (Jun 3, 2012)

Roe said:


> Still not sure of this fight so I'll keep it up until we get a result. You can pick another fight though :good
> 
> Not gonna allow women's fights so pick another mate.
> 
> ...


Going for Crolla


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Holmes said:


> Going for Crolla


:ibutt

You've already got a prediction out anyway.. Roman Gonzalez over Dirceu Cabarca (Oct 6)

You can swap that for outright on Crolla if you want?


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Roe said:


> Why not?


Because it was for the fake version.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Wallet said:


> Because it was for the fake version.


:huh


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Roe said:


> Rankings and spreadsheet updated.
> 
> *Rankings*
> *1	Lunny* 1-0 (1 KO)
> ...


Noiiiiice spreadsheet.


----------



## doug.ie (Jun 3, 2012)

Satoshi Hosono to beat Rikiya Fukuhara (oct 2nd)

edit - bollocks...its picked already.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Blake Caparello to beat Aaron Pryor Jr (oct 5th)

http://boxrec.com/list_bouts.php?human_id=499034&cat=boxer
@Roe


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Wallet said:


> Because it was for the fake version.


Also his opposition was 'Dev Alahan'.....

IT'S A FIX. BOXING IS CORRUPT


----------



## Noonaldinho (Jun 3, 2012)

@Roe Kevin Ferguson over Howard Jones :bbb


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Not completely sure how this works but, @Roe did you give yourself the WBA belt because you created this?


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

Ryo Matsumoto over Tatsuya Kaneko please. It is scheduled for tomorrow, trust me :yep

Ryo's record for you to check after the fight is done: http://boxrec.com/list_bouts.php?human_id=594611&cat=boxer


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Lunny said:


> Also his opposition was 'Dev Alahan'.....
> 
> IT'S A FIX. BOXING IS CORRUPT


Ok I admit that bit was slightly dodgy. But Dev Alahan isn't one of mine so it counts. If anyone wants to challenge me for the WBA title let me know and we'll sort something out.



Noonaldinho said:


> @Roe Kevin Ferguson over Howard Jones :bbb


Kimbo! :bbb



Chacal said:


> Blake Caparello to beat Aaron Pryor Jr (oct 5th)
> 
> http://boxrec.com/list_bouts.php?human_id=499034&cat=boxer
> @Roe


Added.



allenko1 said:


> Not completely sure how this works but, @Roe did you give yourself the WBA belt because you created this?


No. I won it fair and square.



dkos said:


> Ryo Matsumoto over Tatsuya Kaneko please. It is scheduled for tomorrow, trust me :yep
> 
> Ryo's record for you to check after the fight is done: http://boxrec.com/list_bouts.php?human_id=594611&cat=boxer


:lol: Fair enough :good


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

@Roe to challenge you do we have to pick the challenger to beat you in a fight you pick the champ? eg say Ward-Froch 2 happens and i pick Froch and challenge you to back the champ, you agree and Froch wins, i therefore take your belt? or you could only offer to defend against dead certs etc


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

plus ill take a punt and back Gutemberg Ferreira tonight

edit: im too late make that Robert Maess over Adibifar on Friday please @Roe


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

You really need to drop the WBA belt, @Roe. :-(


----------



## biglads (Jun 14, 2012)

No belts before 10 fights on the record at least I reckon. @Roe - We need a picture of you putting it in the bin please. Perhaps you can be 'Champion Emeritus' or some bullshit. It is the WBA after all.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Brian Rose over Vivian Harris, ta.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Boxing is unfair. 

I'm unhappy that the fight I first guessed still hasn't been updated on boxrec. Now I just want to see Aaron Pryor Jr lose again.


----------



## Bajingo (May 31, 2012)

Moises Fuentes over Ivan Calderon


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Rankings/predictions updated. This is harder to manage than I thought :lol:


----------



## SimonTemplar (Jun 3, 2012)

Roe said:


> Rankings/predictions updated. This is harder to manage than I thought :lol:


:lol: I can imagine. But you are well paid for your endeavours in the universal currency of gratitude.


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

Sod Kokietgym over Lin Guo Wei. 

If I manage to get this 50-50 right, surely I'll move up into the top 3 of the rankings?...


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

dkos said:


> Sod Kokietgym over Lin Guo Wei.
> 
> If I manage to get *this 50-50 *right, surely I'll move up into the top 3 of the rankings?...


I'm not sure if you're serious or not. But yeah if you keep winning like you are you'll jump up the rankings soon.


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

My next pick:

5th October:
Jeremy Parodi over William Prado (IBF International Title, 12 rounds) ----dont think this is taken..


----------



## Noonaldinho (Jun 3, 2012)

How are the Rankings calculated? I'd have thought higher wins higher ranking :think


----------



## Noonaldinho (Jun 3, 2012)

SimonTemplar said:


> :lol: I can imagine. But you are well paid for your endeavours in the universal currency of gratitude.


:lol:


----------



## Ronners (Oct 3, 2012)

Great idea, i'm in. 

In the spirit of truly competitive matchmaking I'm going with tomorrow's other pick em fight and back Usanakorn Kokietgym against the mighty Lu Run.


----------



## biglads (Jun 14, 2012)

Roe said:


> Rankings/predictions updated. This is harder to manage than I thought :lol:


I can imagine. :suicide

Maybe you should just update the spreadsheet/rankings once a week.


----------



## Ronners (Oct 3, 2012)

Usanakorn Kokietgym has got me off the mark. 

Off to Mexico now, i'm backing Jorge Lara 18(12)-0-1 against Omar Lina 9(5)-7(6)-1 in tomorrows bout.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Friday:

Horacio Garcia over Hugo Morales


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

Rooq said:


> My next pick:
> 
> 5th October:
> Jeremy Parodi over William Prado (IBF International Title, 12 rounds) ----dont think this is taken..


Just in case you missed this @Roe


----------



## Johnny Greaves (Sep 25, 2012)

I'll back Billy Smith tomorrow please boss.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

I'll update all this either later or tomorrow. :good


----------



## 084 (Jun 5, 2012)

Jesus Silvestre VS Takuya Mitamura

Silvestre for me Guv


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Caparello UD Pryor Jr

1-0 (0ko) Wooooooooo!

The other fight never happened i think doe.

Porpamook over Hernandez tomorrow for the WBC Light Fly title!

http://boxrec.com/list_bouts.php?human_id=103256&cat=boxer
@Roe


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Someone needs to step up and root for hernandez against me. Anyone who passes up the chance to be WBC champion is ducking the 1-0 Chacal!


----------



## biglads (Jun 14, 2012)

I'll be pointing my satellite dish a bit to the right in a bit to see my boy fight tonight on SportItalia2

OK, only saw 2 fights of the Italian Card, and the one I predicted wasn't one that was shown. Never mind, I'm sure my boy won by a stunning early KO and Boxwreck will tell me about it tomorrow.
@Roe For my next stop on the road to glory, I pick Danny Watson over Jason Nesbitt on the 7th (Sunday)


----------



## Ronners (Oct 3, 2012)

Last nights result isn't up yet but I'll take Agron Dzila tomorrow.


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

Chacal said:


> Someone needs to step up and root for hernandez against me. Anyone who passes up the chance to be WBC champion is ducking the 1-0 Chacal!


I will take that...

Parodi won on pts last night so i'll take Hernandez over your guy


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Nuri Seferi over Nenad Stankovic please.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Rooq said:


> I will take that...
> 
> Parodi won on pts last night so i'll take Hernandez over your guy


 @Roe THIS IS THE WBC TITLE FIGHT TONIGHT, PUT IT UP!!!!!!


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Rooq said:


> I will take that...
> 
> Parodi won on pts last night so i'll take Hernandez over your guy


You seen the first fight?


----------



## Boxed Ears (Jun 13, 2012)

Fireman KO1 Dempsey, just like before. I don't see how it's going to be any different. Dempsey's chin is fucking glass.


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

Chacal said:


> You seen the first fight?


on my phone now...will check it out later. my pick is based purely on guesswork and boxrec analysis.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Rooq said:


> on my phone now...will check it out later. my pick is based purely on guesswork and boxrec analysis.


As was mine, but this is a damn exciting fight. Could go either way. But here it is, you're fighting for your first title as the number 1 contender in the world against the unranked Chacal. If I win this will be the chb upset of the year.


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

Chacal said:


> As was mine, but this is a damn exciting fight. Could go either way. But here it is, you're fighting for your first title as the number 1 contender in the world against the unranked Chacal. If I win this will be the chb upset of the year.


Talking about yourself in the 3rd person....:bart


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Chacal said:


> @Roe THIS IS THE WBC TITLE FIGHT TONIGHT, PUT IT UP!!!!!!


:lol: Relax, I'll put it up in a bit. I just can't be bothered at the moment :good


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Rooq said:


> Talking about yourself in the 3rd person....:bart


The people are behind Chacal, rooq! Everyone loves an underdog! Chacal and porpramook will knock you and your Mexican bum the fuck out! :ibutt *let the smack talk commence*


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

I prefer Porpamook to Hernandez, but I like Rooq more than Chacal............:think

THIS IS A DILEMMA


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Pabby said:


> I prefer Porpamook to Hernandez, but I like Rooq more than Chacal............:think
> 
> THIS IS A DILEMMA


Harsh words, Jack. Harsh words.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

WAR HERNANDEZ


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Chacal said:


> Harsh words, Jack. Harsh words.


Or maybe I just really like Rooq. Ever thought about that?


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Pabby said:


> Or maybe I just really like Rooq. Ever thought about that?


Implying you don't really like Chacal


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Lunny said:


> WAR HERNANDEZ


Pfft


----------



## 084 (Jun 5, 2012)

Pabby said:


> I prefer Porpamook to Hernandez, but I like Rooq more than Chacal............:think
> 
> THIS IS A DILEMMA


:rofl :rofl


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

I believe this will be shown live on the WBC website...WAR HERNANDEZ!


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Rooq said:


> I believe this will be shown live on the WBC website...WAR HERNANDEZ!


Do you have a time?


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

@Roe update this shit!


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

I'll update it when I can be bothered :good

Don't worry though all the predictions you're putting in will count.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Just realised this fight is a WBC fight with a mexican involved. If I get robbed then I'll retire.


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

Chacal said:


> Do you have a time?


not sure...just keep an eye on suljos.tv from around 2am


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Rios over Alvarado, fuck y'all. THIS IS HOW WE DO.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Lunny said:


> Rios over Alvarado, fuck y'all. THIS IS HOW WE DO.


Bottle job


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Chacal said:


> Bottle job


I bottled it. SUE ME


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

And the new....

Just wondering. will i be allowed to unify with other belts or will i get stripped?


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Ahh Fuck!


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

^lol


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Stevenson over George. :good


----------



## biglads (Jun 14, 2012)

So Boxrec hasn't updated the result of the fight I predicted for the 5th, and the guy I predicted would win on the 7th did, but against a different opponent.

Idkwtf, so here's my next prediction

*Oct 11*
Mike *Maldonado* over Christopher *Russell*


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Sorry guys. I hate to do this.

I'm afraid I'm going to have to announce my retirement. In just my second fight I suffered a KO loss. Since then I've had nothing but problems about it. I've had a headache first, promoters have all lost interest in me. Heck, the kids on internet forums have been saying I have a glass jaw! I can't handle this mocking. I hope you all understand lads. @Rooq, I wish you the best in your career. May you be champion for a long, long time. There is still a chance I might come out of retirement, but it's slim. Who knows what the future holds for me. Thanks guys, best of luck.

Chacal out.


----------



## SimonTemplar (Jun 3, 2012)

Sorry to hear that Chacal. But I think this will be a Hattonesque retirement, we have not seen the last of you. Noone can walk away on a record of 1-1.

But on to happier news, following my win over Bryn on Saturday night, am I now the WBO champion?


----------



## SimonTemplar (Jun 3, 2012)

Roe said:


> Any debate who should be ranked where, which fights are for titles/eliminators etc will be decided by me. I am the Roesé Sulaimán of the CHB 'Predict Fights and Build a Career' Challenge Organisation. Or the CHBPFABACCO for short.


I know that I am late to this, but :lol:


----------



## Phileas Flash (Jul 13, 2012)

Chacal said:


> Sorry guys. I hate to do this.
> 
> I'm afraid I'm going to have to announce my retirement. In just my second fight I suffered a KO loss. Since then I've had nothing but problems about it. I've had a headache first, promoters have all lost interest in me. Heck, the kids on internet forums have been saying I have a glass jaw! I can't handle this mocking. I hope you all understand lads. @Rooq, I wish you the best in your career. May you be champion for a long, long time. There is still a chance I might come out of retirement, but it's slim. Who knows what the future holds for me. Thanks guys, best of luck.
> 
> Chacal out.


Surely you can't go out on a loss :-(

You were weight drained, poorly prepared, had troubles outside the ring, were carrying a niggling injury (possibly to the toe?), had a trainer whose main focus was elsewhere...
You just need to get your head straight and come back stronger than ever.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

I'll take Big Audley if anyone wants to take Price.

:bbb


----------



## SimonTemplar (Jun 3, 2012)

Bryn said:


> I'll take Big Audley if anyone wants to take Price.
> 
> :bbb


Done! I'll take Price :bbb


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

SimonTemplar said:


> Done! I'll take Price :bbb


WAR the underdogs. :ibutt


----------



## SimonTemplar (Jun 3, 2012)

Bryn said:


> WAR the underdogs. :ibutt


You put up way more of a fight on Saturday than expected, hats off to you, you were very brave. Let's hope you draw from the same well this weekend.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

SimonTemplar said:


> You put up way more of a fight on Saturday than expected, hats off to you, you were very brave. Let's hope you draw from the same well this weekend.


I actually had a feeling Konecny could win the fight and was a little worried that I might start my journeyman run off with a win, which wouldn't be ideal.

I'm pretty sure that Big Aud' is going to keep me in losing ways. :yep


----------



## SimonTemplar (Jun 3, 2012)

Bryn said:


> I actually had a feeling Konecny could win the fight and was a little worried that I might start my journeyman run off with a win, which wouldn't be ideal.
> 
> I'm pretty sure that Big Aud' is going to keep me in losing ways. :yep


:lol: I know what you mean. I relaxed a little more when Konecny's face started falling apart. He was, unusually, all boo and no peek, guess the occasion got to him. As you say, though, I'm sure that good aold Audley will give me no such concerns. Brutal KO coming your way!


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

@Roe - Has my complete domination of the rankings killed this competition? :think


----------



## SimonTemplar (Jun 3, 2012)

Rooq said:


> @Roe - Has my complete domination of the rankings killed this competition? :think


:lol: I'm a beltholder, I'm undefeated, I'm not feeling dominated.


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

SimonTemplar said:


> :lol: I'm a beltholder, I'm undefeated, I'm not feeling dominated.


I was just hinting @Roe to update this and acknowledge my last 2 wins and WBC title win against the brave but green Chacal.


----------



## SimonTemplar (Jun 3, 2012)

Rooq said:


> I was just hinting @Roe to update this and acknowledge my last 2 wins and WBC title win against the brave but green Chacal.


:lol: I know what you mean. I claimed the WBO strap against a game but limited @Bryn on Saturday. @Roe can't leave us all with so much unfinished business!


----------



## Phileas Flash (Jul 13, 2012)

SimonTemplar said:


> :lol: I know what you mean. I relaxed a little more when Konecny's face started falling apart. He was, unusually, all boo and no peek, guess the occasion got to him. As you say, though, I'm sure that good aold Audley will give me no such concerns. Brutal KO coming your way!


Sorry Temps, I've claimed Price for this one. It's my first fight and I'm looking forward to getting started with a glorious victory. I'll let you be my trainer and ride my coat-tails to Glorysville though. Hang on, I'm not sure that came out right.:think
@Bryn; you're mine.


----------



## Bajingo (May 31, 2012)

DeGale over Hadillah Mohoumadi


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

I'll take my man Bethel Ushona over Pascal Kimaru Bruno please.

Was going to take another fight that could be perceived as ''risky'', but I was too nervous when Oquendo was doing well against WV2 to go through that again.:err


----------



## SimonTemplar (Jun 3, 2012)

Phileas Flash said:


> Sorry Temps, I've claimed Price for this one. It's my first fight and I'm looking forward to getting started with a glorious victory. I'll let you be my trainer and ride my coat-tails to Glorysville though. Hang on, I'm not sure that came out right.:think
> 
> @Bryn; you're mine.


:lol: that's fine, I can't keep up with this league without @Roe walking me through things. I'll just take the weekend off and polish my WBO belt. It's what most of their champions prefer, anyway..!


----------



## Noonaldinho (Jun 3, 2012)

Have the front page rankings not been updated from last weekend @Roe :think


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Rooq said:


> I was just hinting @Roe to update this and acknowledge my last 2 wins and WBC title win against the brave but green Chacal.


It's things like this that make me want to stage a comeback.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

@Roe[/MENTION [MENTION=14]Roe@roe


----------



## 084 (Jun 5, 2012)

Kid Galahad for me @Roe


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Where have you been @Lunny? I've been worried sick!


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

I'll update everything someday. Just keep the predictions coming in and what not and when I can be bothered I'll finally get round to sorting it out


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

Ill take Chakhkiev over Mendoza if it hasnt been taken

Rooq 5-0 (3 kos), WBC Champion of the world.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Chacal said:


> Where have you been @Lunny? I've been worried sick!


Ask your mum


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Lunny said:


> Ask your mum


evt


----------



## SimonTemplar (Jun 3, 2012)

Chacal said:


> evt


:lol:


----------



## Ronners (Oct 3, 2012)

I'll take Aaron Green over the exotically named Emerson Chasing Bear tonight.


----------



## biglads (Jun 14, 2012)

Another glorious victory (UD6) in the bag.

Next up - *Concepcion* over *Olisa* on the 13th
@Roe TIME FOR AN UPDATE, BRAH!


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Ill update it when I get home later. Been busy for a change


----------



## Boxed Ears (Jun 13, 2012)

Price, by stoppage.


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

Rooq said:


> Ill take Chakhkiev over Mendoza if it hasnt been taken
> 
> Rooq 5-0 (3 kos), WBC Champion of the world.


Chakhkiev just won by 9th round stoppage making me 6-0 (4 KOs).

I think I'll take the rest of the weekend off...


----------



## Ronners (Oct 3, 2012)

Hoping to keep my KO streak going - I'll take Michel Trabant over Thomas Hengstberger.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Dickinson over McPhilbin please.


----------



## Wickio (Jun 3, 2012)

Wallet said:


> Dickinson over McPhilbin please.


McPhilbin the GOAT.

McPhilbin over Dickinson please.


----------



## Johnny Greaves (Sep 25, 2012)

Sid Razak over Tommy Carus thanks Boss.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Lunny said:


> Rios over Alvarado, fuck y'all. THIS IS HOW WE DO.


MMMMMMMMMMMMMM

3-0 with 3 KO's BABY

Pulev-Ustinov
Fielding-Dilks &
Rios-Alvarado

In case you're wondering @Roe


----------



## Rebel-INS (Jul 18, 2012)

Well my career is off to a blinder.


----------



## biglads (Jun 14, 2012)

@Roe

*Godoy* over *Sanders* on the 17th.


----------



## adamcanavan (Jun 5, 2012)

Thank you donaire! Good start to my career 1-0 (1KO), wbo champion and WBC diamond champ (if that counts)


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

And the new British champion... :happy


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Narvaez over Garcia please.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Alexander over Bailey please boss


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Yazzur, mah'dude Ushona won via UD on Friday, 3-0(1) now, that'll do. Happy to get the rounds in.

I'll have (Rey)BOOM BOOM Bautista over Daniel Ruiz this week.


----------



## Bajingo (May 31, 2012)

Quillin over N'Jikam.


----------



## SimonTemplar (Jun 3, 2012)

I'll have Joel Haigh over Dan Carr on Friday, please. Friday 19th.


----------



## adamcanavan (Jun 5, 2012)

I'll go Kal *Yafai* over Scott *Galdwyn* this Saturday (Oct 20th).


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

SimonTemplar said:


> I'll have Joel Haigh over Dan Carr on Friday, please. Friday 19th.


I'll take Dan Carr in this.

Time for retribution.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

I'm gonna update it all in a minute :good

Edit: Actually, no. I really can't be fucked to do this :lol: :-( You can all keep sending predictions in though if you like and one day I _might _sort it. Apologies.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Shambles. :-(


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

@biglads said he's gonna try and help out :thumbsup


----------



## biglads (Jun 14, 2012)

I have updated @Lunny, @Rooq, @Roe, @Wallet & @Bajingo

I'll do a few more tomorrow if I'm not otherwise engaged :rasta

btw bajingo, I'll take your Quillin and raise you a N'Jikam :bbb


----------



## SimonTemplar (Jun 3, 2012)

Bryn said:


> I'll take Dan Carr in this.
> 
> Time for retribution.


Writing the word 'retribution' here is as close as you are going to get.



Roe said:


> I'm gonna update it all in a minute :good
> 
> Edit: Actually, no. I really can't be fucked to do this :lol: :-( You can all keep sending predictions in though if you like and one day I _might _sort it. Apologies.


:lol: this is nearly as rewarding as BoxBusters.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Roe said:


> I'm gonna update it all in a minute :good
> 
> Edit: Actually, no. I really can't be fucked to do this :lol: :-( You can all keep sending predictions in though if you like and one day I _might _sort it. Apologies.


:rofl I love you Roe


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Lunny said:


> :rofl I love you Roe


----------



## biglads (Jun 14, 2012)

I've updated a few more people.

This can work and be made to work better. I have some ideas that I'll post later and see if we can't sort something out collectively (comrades).


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

@biglads is a big lad


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

@biglads is a visionary. I like it.


----------



## biglads (Jun 14, 2012)

OK Here we go - part 1 of I don't know how many.

*Proposed Additional Rules*

*Activity* - Any poster who hasn't put in a prediction within one calendar month of the result of their previous fight is considered *Retired.*
Exceptions can be made if pre-warning is given. 
e.g. "Lads, I'm goin' dahn' for that naughty tickle at Harlesden Post Office. Should be back in 3 months with parole." We'll let you off.

*Titles*
All titles are declared vacant. 
Vacant titles and title challenges can only be contested by posters who have over 10 bouts, a winning record, and their last fight must not have been a defeat.
We can manage titles one of two ways, if you have a preference, post.

*Option 1* By Weightclass
*Option 2* By Sanctioning Body

*How it works - Option 1*
Wallet is 12-2-1, Bryn is 10-3. For the upcoming WBO 175lb Titlefight, Bryn chooses Clev, Wallet chooses Coyne.
Coyne wins. Wallet is now CHB 175lb Champ.
For every title fight at 175lbs by any CHB authorised sanctioning body (WBA, IBF, EBU, BBBoC etc.), Wallet must defend his 175lb title by choosing a winner. As champion he has the right to first choice of fighter.
Any poster can challenge for the title as long as they meet the criteria above. If they win, they become the new champ. 
If Wallet fails to make a choice in a title defence, the title is deemed vacant. If Wallet selects a fighter, no-one challenges him and Wallet's selection loses, the title is declared vacant.

added bonus of multi-weight title holders. Can you hold Heavyweight & Minimumweight titles at the same time?

*How it works - Option 2*
Pabby is 13-0, dkos is 12-1-1. For the upcoming IBF 147lb Titlefight, Pabby chooses Alexander, dkos chooses Bailey.
Alexander wins. Pabby is now CHB IBF Champ.
For every future IBF title fight at any weight, Pabby must defend his IBF title by choosing a winner. As champion he has the right to first choice of fighter.
Any poster can challenge for the title as long as they meet the criteria above. If they win, they become the new champ. 
If Pabby fails to make a choice in a title defence, the title is deemed vacant. If Pabby selects a fighter, no-one challenges him and Pabby's selection loses, the title is declared vacant.

Got it? :deal

EDIT - If you are a champ, you can fight 'non-title' bouts in between your defences without jeapordising your reign.


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

I like option 1 apart from the bit about having to defend whenever there is a title fight in that division as theoretically that could mean several defences a week. unless you limit it to 1 title drfence a week with the champ choosing which title fight to predict.


----------



## biglads (Jun 14, 2012)

Rooq said:


> I like option 1 apart from the bit about having to defend whenever there is a title fight in that division as theoretically that could mean several defences a week. unless you limit it to 1 title drfence a week with the champ choosing which title fight to predict.


Yeah, you would have to do that. There could be multiple fights over a weekend and it isn't feasible to do all of them. Exactly as you said, the champ has the right to choose which one is a defence over a time period.

EDIT - The same would apply if you choose by sanctioning body.

I mean maybe there's a promoter out there whose fantasy is to put a card on where 6 of his fighters are defending their WBO strap....


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

biglads said:


> For the upcoming WBO 175lb Titlefight, Bryn chooses Clev, Wallet chooses Coyne.
> *Coyne wins.*


:rofl

But your ideas are great to be fair :good


----------



## biglads (Jun 14, 2012)

Roe said:


> :rofl
> 
> But your ideas are great to be fair :good


I was waiting for someone to comment on that :good


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

I'll take AJ Banal over Pungluang Sor Singyu (i've been back as far as page 19 and couldnt see anyone picking on this...)

Rooq, 6-0 (4 KO's)


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

biglads said:


> I have updated @Lunny, @Rooq, @Roe, @Wallet & @Bajingo
> 
> I'll do a few more tomorrow if I'm not otherwise engaged :rasta
> 
> btw bajingo, I'll take your Quillin and raise you a N'Jikam :bbb


is it here...

if this is the right place to look..

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AuHz1YzO8UsMdGlpZEdyWGpLZ21CQmtMemYzOFpMRGc#gid=3

Think you've missed this one...

5th October:
Jeremy Parodi over William Prado (IBF International Title, 12 rounds)

Ta


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

I should be number 1 because I am the GOAT.


----------



## SimonTemplar (Jun 3, 2012)

So now I am confused - when you (Biglads, sorry, didn't want to requote your whole long post) say that titles are vacant, does that just mean that effectively we are starting over? The few people who currently have belts all vacate? Not being difficult, just in your proposed rules it said something like all titles are vacant.


----------



## biglads (Jun 14, 2012)

Hello - Been busy, mate of mine been involved in a bit of a 'domestic' so I'm performing as a part time Social Outreach Worker as well as the day job. :scaredas:
@SimonTemplar I think titles should be vacated, but if you've correctly picked titlebouts in the past that would help in your rankings. The way we were doing titles was going to prove problematic. We have/had a WBO titlist, but what happens to the person who wins a WBO title at a different weight when the current champ doesn't make a pick in that bout?

Will try to spend a bit more time updating the spreadsheet at the weekend. Once it is current, it should be fairly easy to keep it up to date, but it would be good if @Roe still does a bit & another 'volunteer' comes forward to help.


----------



## SimonTemplar (Jun 3, 2012)

biglads said:


> Hello - Been busy, mate of mine been involved in a bit of a 'domestic' so I'm performing as a part time Social Outreach Worker as well as the day job. :scaredas:
> @SimonTemplar I think titles should be vacated, but if you've correctly picked titlebouts in the past that would help in your rankings. The way we were doing titles was going to prove problematic. We have/had a WBO titlist, but what happens to the person who wins a WBO title at a different weight when the current champ doesn't make a pick in that bout?
> 
> Will try to spend a bit more time updating the spreadsheet at the weekend. Once it is current, it should be fairly easy to keep it up to date, but it would be good if @Roe still does a bit & another 'volunteer' comes forward to help.


So I have gone through a long training camp, a hard fight, I have won the WBO belt... and now I'm being stripped outside of the ring because the governing body has had a meeting? Is this league's creator named @Roe or @ Roesé Suleiman?!?


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Man props to @SimonTemplar for the @Roesé suleiman joke. Made me pour a little bit of milk out my nose.

I've decided once this mess gets cleared up and everything gets updated, I'll make my comeback. As for some reason I'm still listed as 0-0


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

:lol: @SimonTemplar stole my joke!


----------



## SimonTemplar (Jun 3, 2012)

Roe said:


> :lol: @SimonTemplar stole my joke!


I did? In which case, I apologize, @Roe, it was an unwitting theft. I guess we're both funny guys. All the best gags have a colonel of truth at their centre, I find..!


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

not sure if this has already been suggested but why not make it when somebody wins aa belt, say the WBO, nobody else can win a belt in that organisation at any weight, unless they "challenge" the champion (or the champion makes a voluntary defence, or mando as determined by @Roe or @biglads) where the challenger must pick a challenger to beat a reigning WBO champion and the prediciton league WBO champ backs the reigning real life champ, if that makes sense? So for example rewind 6 months or so, the reigning IBF champ could pick Bute over Froch, someone takes his challenge and backs the challenger, Froch wins and the belt changes hands until next time the IBF champ wrongly predicts a successful IBF defence


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

Rooq said:


> I'll take AJ Banal over Pungluang Sor Singyu (i've been back as far as page 19 and couldnt see anyone picking on this...)
> 
> Rooq, 6-0 (4 KO's)


shit...Banal got stopped in 9


----------



## adamcanavan (Jun 5, 2012)

Just went 2-0 (2ko's) thanks to yafai, malignaggi over cano for me now (couldn't see it, correct me if I'm wrong)


----------



## SimonTemplar (Jun 3, 2012)

Whereas this weekend saw me go 2-0 but get stripped of my alphabet title. There's an empty space in my trophy cabinet, now, and an even bigger one in my heart.


----------



## adamcanavan (Jun 5, 2012)

3-0 (2ko's) I think I'll go with bute to beat grachev next (again I couldnt see it anywhere)


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

4-0 with 3 KOs

Don't fuck wid dis.


----------



## adamcanavan (Jun 5, 2012)

Go on @Lunny , put your money where your mouth is and go with grachev... :bbb haha


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Bautista came through with an SD win, phew.

That's 4-0(1) now, getting in some well-needed rounds.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

adamcanavan said:


> Go on @Lunny , put your money where your mouth is and go with grachev... :bbb haha


:lol: Naaaaaaaaaah


----------



## 084 (Jun 5, 2012)

Sean Monaghan	VS	Rayco Saunders

I'll take Monaghan


----------



## 084 (Jun 5, 2012)

Has @Roe given up on this already


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

Hope not..its a good idea. i can help out if needed.


----------



## biglads (Jun 14, 2012)

I'll be back to do some more updates soon.

Really busy with work atm and I have a dose of the man-flu so trawling through BoxRec has a diminished appeal right now.


----------



## Ronners (Oct 3, 2012)

Zac Dunn over Amir Hossein Ranjdar.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Can I take Gavin to beat Witter?

I want to smash my bird with the Lonsdale belt, just like Jeff


----------



## 084 (Jun 5, 2012)

Heffron tomo night against Pete mcdonagh


----------



## adamcanavan (Jun 5, 2012)

4-0 (2ko's) terrible from bute though


----------



## 084 (Jun 5, 2012)

i should be 4 or 5 and 0
@Roe where are you boy


----------



## adamcanavan (Jun 5, 2012)

LP said:


> i should be 4 or 5 and 0
> @Roe where are you boy


Roe gave up on it I think, biglads is updating it gradually I think?


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Yeah I did give up. Sorry.

I'm gonna try and get much more involved again in the site now though and might get back to this someday.


----------



## adamcanavan (Jun 5, 2012)

Roe said:


> Yeah I did give up. Sorry.
> 
> I'm gonna try and get much more involved again in the site now though and might get back to this someday.


Understandable really, it's incredibly hard to track. It's a really good idea so hopefully you'll get back on top of it some day


----------

